# Oz treasury bonds



## MS+Tradesim (4 February 2009)

Anyone trading XT and YT at SNFE? If so, I have some basic questions. Even better if you use IB to trade them. 

Ps. Could a mod add "futures" at the end of the thread title please?


----------



## NAsX (4 February 2009)

I don't but last I checked they weren't available for trading with IB, pure informational as part of the SFE data pack. If you preview an order, you will see that it is not possible to trade.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (4 February 2009)

NAsX said:


> I don't but last I checked they weren't available for trading with IB, pure informational as part of the SFE data pack. If you preview an order, you will see that it is not possible to trade.




Yeh, that's what I thought was happening. Thanks for confirming.


----------

